# Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?



## bayernhoschi (16. Juni 2013)

Guten morgen alle zusammen.

Wir haben einen einzelnen Frosch im Teich. Das würd mich jetzt nicht groß stören, aber der Kerl macht einen Radau das an Schlaf nicht mehr zu denken ist, der macht nämlich nur Nachtschichten.
Unser Schlafzimmer ist natürlich dem Teich zugewandt und die Nachbarn schauen auch schon ganz merkwürdig:evil
Mir ist natürlich klar das man die Tiere eigentlich in Ruhe lassen soll da sie geschützt sind.
Jedoch gibt's ein Dorf weiter ein schönes Biotop wos ihm sicherlich besser geht.
Da ist der Arme auch nicht so allein

Habt ihr einen Tipp wie ich den Kameraden überreden kann sich von mir fangen zu lassen?


----------



## karlethecat (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

Also ich hatte "unsere" __ Frösche immer mit einem Kescher eingefangen und in einem Eimer mit etwas (!) Wasser abtransportiert in einen schönen Tümpel im Wald, der das ganze Jahr über Wasser hat ... übrigens auch immer den Laich gleich mit, weil Filter und Kaulquappen auch nicht so gut passt.


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

*räusper* Da kannst garnichts machen umsetzen etc. ist alles verboten!


----------



## lissbeth66 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

Na ja , es ist eigentlich streng verboten __ Frösche, __ Molche und Co umzusetzen da sie sofort versuchen wieder zurückzukommen und dann leider meist Strassen überqueren und überfahren werden,

Ich hab das Problem bei mir auch. Allerdings ist jetzt gerade die Schreierei zu Ende.
Ich wuerde da gar nichts mache . Bald ist's auch bei Euch vorbei und einmal im Jahr für Ca 6 Wochen sollten die Nachbarn es aushalten müssen, das ist eben Natur.

Mit Laich und Pumpe ist wirklich ein Problem deshalb hab ich fuer meine Molche einen Miniteich eingegraben den ich auch ziemlich von Reinigungsintervallen verschone . Den Laich der Kroeten und Froesche aus dem Teich setze ich immer dort ein und seit dem kommen auch die Quappen durch.

LG Karin


----------



## samorai (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

Hi Ralph!
Wir wohnen an ein Überschwemmungs-Gebiet der Havel, lass es in der unmittelbaren Nähe 500 __ Frösche sein, die hören sich an wie 3000 wenn es richtig zur Sache geht !!!!
Schlafen aber kann ich wunderbar  !

LG Ron!


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

Hallo,
dass es verboten ist mir schon klar.
Hatte ich ja schon erwähnt.
Wir wohnen halt mitten in der Siedlung, der arme Kerl ist ganz allein und wird hier wohl auch kein Weibchen finden.
Umsetzen in ein geschütztes Biotop erscheint mir da besser für das Fröschchen.

Das Problem ist nur, das er wahrscheinlich unter dem Holzpodest über der Pumpenkammer "wohnt".
Da gibt's so viele Ecken und Winkel das man nicht rankommt.
Zudem wirkt das ganze wie ein Verstärker.


> Bald ist's auch bei Euch vorbei und einmal im Jahr für Ca 6 Wochen sollten die Nachbarn es aushalten müssen, das ist eben Natur.


Darauf wird's wohl hinauslaufen.


----------



## karlethecat (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

... so nebenbei, was ist wenn ich "Baumaßnahmen" durchführe oder einen Teich auflöse? Da werden die Tiere ja gefährdet bzw. haben überhaupt kein Gewässer mehr. Da ist doch Umsetzen die besser Lösung für die Tiere.


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*



karlethecat schrieb:


> ... Da ist doch Umsetzen die besser Lösung für die Tiere.


Finde ich auch, und würde es ebenso machen 
Bei mir sind es 1000 de __ Frösche, die die ganze Nacht quaken. 
Mittlerweile habe ich mich so daran gewöhnt, daß ich schlagartig wach werde, 
wenn die da draußen auf einmal aufhören . 
Erst wenn das Gebrülle wieder losgeht, weiß ich,es ist alles in Ordnung, und kann
weiterschlafen.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

Moin,

Umsetzen ist keine Lösung, da definitiv verboten. Wo der eine Frosch herkommt, gibt es noch mehr. Es bringt also in den meisten Fällen nichts. Ob der Teich, zu dem er "umgezogen" wird wirklich passt, kann Mensch gar nicht beurteilen. Im schlimmsten Fall bedeuet das, wie Karin schon schrieb, sein Todesurteil.

Wenn dem Frosch der Teich nicht mehr "gefällt", weil er zum Beispiel aufgelöst wird, dann wird er sich auf den Weg machen und einen neuen suchen. 
Laßt ihn daß bitte selbst entscheiden. Er ist auch alleine gekommen.

Was die Quakerei angeht: Die ist nach kurzer Zeit wieder vorbei. Sie gehört nunmal genauso zur Natur wie der Gesang der Vögel. 

_*Und noch ein Wort zu den Tipps "Ich würde den Frosch umsiedeln": Hört bitte auf, Ratschläge zu geben, die gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Damit kollidiert Ihr nämlich mit den Boardregeln - solche Tipps können (und wollen) wir nicht dulden.*_


----------



## Teichfrosch5 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

Ich find die kleinen grünen am Teich eher hilfreich, doch weniger Insekten.


----------



## karlethecat (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

Das ist schon komisch, da meint man es eigentlich gut mit den Tieren (z.B. im Falle eines Umbaus oder Rückbaus) und macht es dennoch falsch. Zumindest vor dem Gesetz. Andere setzen die Tiere 5m neben den Teich, lassen den Bagger reinrollen und der Frosch soll es bemerken dass das so nicht mehr passt (jeder der das mal mitgemacht hat weiß dass der Frosch da eigentlich keine Chance hat). Zumindest vor dem Gesetz machen solche Leute dann alles richtig. 

Vielleicht muss man da einen Mittelweg finden, der für das Tier und nicht für das Gesetz ... ooops ... darf ich nicht schreiben.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

[OT]Karl, noch ein (letztes) Mal für Dich (und andere Uneinsichtige) zur Erläuterung: 
Wir (d.h. Admins und Mods)  haben die Gesetze nicht gemacht und über Sinn oder Unsinn gibt es sicherlich diverse Meinungen. Auch die Forenregeln gibt es nicht aus Jux und Dollerei oder um User zu ärgern.
Es ist einfach so: Wir dürfen Aufforderungen, die gegen geltendes Recht verstossen, nicht dulden. Im Endeffekt sind nämlich die Forenbetreiber diejenigen, die was auf die Finger bekommen und das kann im Ernstfall das Ende des Forums nach sich ziehen. [/OT]


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

Das das Umsetzen verboten ist weil die Tiere geschützt sind hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.
Da ich neben  meinen Fischen auch noch Katzen und Vögel besitze, halte ich Tierschutz für sehr wichtig und bin auch aktiv tätig.
Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, man muß  zum Wohle des Tieres auch mal Dinge hinterfragen.
Der Frosch von dem wir hier reden ist sicher nicht selber gekommen, wir wohnen in einer Siedlung die relativ weit von der "Natur" entfernt ist.
Uns hat schonmal ein "Tierfreund" einen Frosch eingesetzt, der allerdings leider verstarb.
Der Frosch ist bei uns also leider allein, ohne Chance auf ein Weibchen.
Das Biotop das ich ansprach ist geschützt, ca 4 qkm Sumpflandschaft.
Wenn ich jetzt die Möglichkeit habe ihn dort hinzubringen und ihm ein schöneres-weil Artgerechtes-Leben zu bieten, wie kann das verboten sein?

@Christine
Deine Haltung verstehe ich natürlich, Gesetze sind nun mal da um befolgt zu werden.
Aber diese Gesetze sollten zum Wohle des Tieres sein, was leider nicht immer zutrifft!


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was mach ich mit dem Frosch?*

Hallo Ralph, 

da bin ich nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner. Mir erschließt sich auch nicht immer die Logik hinter manchen Bestimmungen, aber das ist ein anderes paar Schuh. 

Hier geht es schlicht um das, was ich schon weiter oben versucht habe zu erklären.
Und damit Ende der Durchsage, wir drehen uns nur im Kreis.


----------

